# Early racer more info



## mongeese (Dec 29, 2015)

Headbadge holes are 3cm apart or just under 1 and 3/8ths. Exactly 3cm apart leads me to believe non American bicycle. Fork crown holes are half inch exactly and 1 inch long exactly??? Leads me to believe American. What size is the Stearns fork caps??? Any other bike makers have empty fork crowns??
 Any help greatly appreciated and my goal is to get this bicycle badged and built as correct as possible.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 30, 2015)

Pics of the whole bike please.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 30, 2015)

Tiger Cat check the other thread in this section labeled "kindly help id this early racer".


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2015)

Here ya go...
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?80603-kindly-help-ID-early-racer-PATD-stamped-BB


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2015)

Might be a Stearns...stearns had caps that went onto those fork crown openings.


----------

